# ABC's of European Cities



## Leaf (Jun 29, 2008)

*A*berdeen, Scotland


----------



## Michaela (Jun 29, 2008)

*B*elfast, Ireland


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 29, 2008)

*C*anterbury, Kent (yay!)

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Bassetluv (Jun 29, 2008)

Dublin, Ireland


----------



## kellyjade (Jun 30, 2008)

*E*dinburgh, Scotland


----------



## Alexah (Jun 30, 2008)

Frankfurt, Germany.


----------



## Michaela (Jul 1, 2008)

*G*eneva, Switzerland


----------



## Alexah (Jul 1, 2008)

Hamburg, Germany.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 3, 2008)

Irinjalakuda,India


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 3, 2008)

Johannesburg, South Africa


----------



## Alexah (Jul 3, 2008)

Kent, UK.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 3, 2008)

Liverpool, UK


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jul 4, 2008)

Manchester, UK


----------



## ellissian (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice, France


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 4, 2008)

Oslo, Norway

(this is challenging not only my knowledge of cities but also of the alphabet :shock


----------



## ellissian (Jul 4, 2008)

Lol tell me about it!  Erm...Paris, France.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 4, 2008)

Quito, Ecuador


----------



## ellissian (Jul 4, 2008)

Since when has Ecuador been in Europe?  Rome, Italy


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 4, 2008)

ARGH! Zin posted an Indian city.... and I posted South Africa higher up too..... :shock: DOH!

Swansea, Wales...


----------



## ellissian (Jul 4, 2008)

Lol!  This is harder than I thought...erm. Tirana, Albania. I asked my dad! lol


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 4, 2008)

Ufa, Russia :dude:


----------



## ellissian (Jul 4, 2008)

Vienna, Austria. That one was easy


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 4, 2008)

Warsaw, Poland....

HATE to be the next person! :shock:


----------



## ellissian (Jul 4, 2008)

Surely there can't be an X! Can there?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 5, 2008)

Xanten, Germany :dude:


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 5, 2008)

*Alexah wrote: *


> Kent, UK.


Kent isn't a city 

I have an X!

Xabia, Costa Blanca, Spain 

Xabia is the name in Catalan. In Spanish its JavÃ©a... my Grandparents have a house in Denia, which is next to it.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 5, 2008)

Ok Jen beat me, Yuzhno-Sakalinsk, Russia

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 5, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> *Alexah wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Kent, UK.
> ...


I've been there!!! SO nice! 

Forgot all about it when I did the X...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 5, 2008)

Zagreb, Croatia :dude:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 5, 2008)

Are we starting over? Amsterdam, the Netherlands!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 5, 2008)

Budapest, Hungary

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 5, 2008)

Aww man, I wanted to put Bristol down!! 

Copehnagen, Denmark


----------



## ellissian (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm going to have Dundee, Scotland. But i don't know if it is a city.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 6, 2008)

Exeter, UK


----------



## Alexah (Jul 7, 2008)

Florence, Italy.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 7, 2008)

Gloucester, UK


----------



## Alexah (Jul 8, 2008)

Heidelberg, Germany.


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 8, 2008)

Ipswich, UK.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 8, 2008)

Joppolo, Italy


----------



## Alexah (Jul 9, 2008)

Kent, UK.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 9, 2008)

We've had Kent before, and it's not a city! 

Hmm... Lisbon, Portugal...


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 14, 2008)

Macedonia


----------



## ellissian (Jul 14, 2008)

New York Duh! European! Now i remember lol


----------



## ellissian (Jul 14, 2008)

newcastle


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oultwood


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 14, 2008)

Prague


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 14, 2008)

Quorn


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 5, 2008)

Rome


----------



## pinksalamander (Oct 9, 2008)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> Macedonia


Thats a country!

Salisbury, England.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## kellyjade (Oct 27, 2008)

Torino, Italy


----------



## Brandy456 (Oct 30, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> *Brandy456 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Macedonia
> ...



Opps.. haha. 

Ubatuba <--- SOO fun to say.. Uba- Tuba


----------



## kellyjade (Oct 30, 2008)

Vienna, Austria


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 1, 2008)

Woking, England.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------

